# Netzteil Test in der 08/2008 updates zum Testsieger



## doppelschwoer (20. Juli 2008)

Der NT Test war genau passend zum Release der neuen Grakas von Nvidia und ATI. Ich suche zur Zeit ein 5xxWatt NT dass mir zwei HD4870 befeuern kann. Hab im Test nichts gesehen was das leifern könnte. 
Dann habe ich das hier gesehen HX-Netzteilserie: Zusätzliche Kabel (PCI-Express 6+2pin etc.) - Seite 9 - Forum de Luxx
Siehe Post 246 - 248.

Anscheinend bringt das HX520 4xPCIe Stecker mit, die an den beiden PCIe Ports im NT angeschlossen werden. Einfache y-Kabel, aber direkt von Corsair im NT mitgeliefert. Solche Details sind zu Zeiten von HD4870 und GTX260 sehr interessant.


----------



## SoF (1. August 2008)

muss sagen, dass beim nt test einiges komisch ist.
1. in der Zeile Anschlüsse Floppy/PATA/SATA stehen irgendwelche Datumsangaben ^^

dann kriegen netzteile mit nur 40 cm ATX kabel und 80cm Laufwerksstecker OHNE Lüfteranschlüsse (Coolermaster NT) eine Ausstattungswertung von 2.08 während das mushkin mit 45/90 und 2x Lüfteranschlüssen nur 2.20 bekommt???
Selbst ein PC Power "Silencer" kriegt OHNE modulares Kabelsystem und nem mickrigen 80mm Lüfter der dazu noch unter Last unterträglich laut ist und nur einer (zwar kräftigen) aber eben nur einer 12V Schiene...2.15 in der Ausstattung...

Sorry, eure Testkriterien sind ja gut ausgearbeitet, aber diese Uneinheitlichkeit in den Bewertungen solltet ihr dringend mal überprüfen. 
Das PC Power NT ist in meinen Augen im Test deutlich zu gut weggekommen, ohne Kabelmanagment und mit einem mickrigen 80mm Lüfter der dazu nervtötende Geräuschkulisse bietet, kann man keinen Platz im vorderen Mittelfeld gewinnen.


----------

